# Café GRECO European Grill



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Café GRECO European Grill

@ Crown CASINO

8 Whiteman Street

Southbank 3006

Melbourne, Australia

Caffe' Greco, est. 1760, or so the famous motif goes, in the window at the famous Roman Coffee House at 86 Via Condotti.

What relation this has to the two namesakes in Melbourne, I'm not too sure, either way Café Greco @ ...

More...


----------

